# Elite Screens Giveaway Winners Announced!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have winners of two very nice projector screens compliments of Elite Screens and the Shack.

*EZ Electric VMAX100UWH2 100" 16x9* and an *R100WH1 Fixed Frame 100" 16x9*



















It looks like both of these Elite Screens will be shipped to the other end of the U.S. from here in Alabama!

Congrats to Mike (*tiggers97*) on winning the Electric Screen

and...

Congrats to FJ (*Scuba Diver*) for winning the Fixed Screen


We sincerely hope you enjoy your screens... :T :T :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats to the winners! Enjoy your screens!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations tiggers97 and Scuba Diver, This is a great prize.


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

As I'm saddened I didn't win, I'm equally excited for the both of you. Congrats and post some pics after you get them installed. Way to go!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats gentleman! I'd like pictures posted in the screen forum of your screens! :T


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice way to start off the new year-Congratulations Guys!


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you! I will post pictures soon. Yes!!!!!!


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Hi all,
Just wanted to take a sec and let everyone know I'll have pictures soon. I've been really slammed with work at the start of the new year and haven't had much of a chance to get on line much. But I did get a chance to get the screen up


----------



## alvinh (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations to you gentlemen...what a great way to start the new year!
Movie marathon coming up...


----------

